# Anybody interested in Venice?



## bays90 (Feb 9, 2011)

I got tired of waiting on the sidelines while my boat sat in Hawaii, so I went out and bought another one, to use for the summer here then off to Cabo with it. 25' everglades with twin honda 150's I am going to keep it for at least the first half of the summer in Venice at Cypress Cove dry stack. 

I am looking for some people that may be interested in going over there this summer with me to search far marlin, tuna, dorado, etc. shoot me a PM with you number and I'll give you a call when I am heading over. First trip with be early of April and any weekend after that that I can get someone to go. Boa fishes 3 comfortably maybe 4 but thats it. 

Also went to the Swordfish seminar this weekend it was great I am going to try doing that as well.

Chris


----------



## High Slime (Sep 1, 2010)

*Venice*

Just got back from Venice last Weekend. Caught a Wahoo and a few BF Tuna

One boat caught a 500 lb Marlin, 3 or four boats caught a couple wheel barrels full Black Fins. Didn't see any yellow fins caught. To foggy to go ral early and thru Tiger pass unless your a guile that is real familar with it and good radar. That's where most of the fish were caugt, thru that east pass.

Cypress Cove Marina Hotel just got done remodling their 2nd floor and working on the 3rd floor this week.


----------



## bays90 (Feb 9, 2011)

Hey Guys just to let you know I didn't forget about any of you that sent me a message and I will be in touch as soon as the weather lays down a little. I have reservations at the Cypress cove lodge every weekend from now until the end of June and will plan on making it over every weekend I can. Anyone else interested let me know. I got some brannd new tiagras 50's that need to get broken in soon as well as some Quantum Boca's loaded with braid that need a work out too.


----------



## cubanfisherman (Nov 9, 2005)

bays90 said:


> I got tired of waiting on the sidelines while my boat sat in Hawaii, so I went out and bought another one, to use for the summer here then off to Cabo with it. 25' everglades with twin honda 150's I am going to keep it for at least the first half of the summer in Venice at Cypress Cove dry stack.
> 
> I am looking for some people that may be interested in going over there this summer with me to search far marlin, tuna, dorado, etc. shoot me a PM with you number and I'll give you a call when I am heading over. First trip with be early of April and any weekend after that that I can get someone to go. Boa fishes 3 comfortably maybe 4 but thats it.
> 
> ...


 let me know Im good to go bubba!tuna!


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

*love Venice*

Im in with reasonable notice - may have two.......we're both experienced fisherman & love Venice
[email protected]


----------



## snapper13 (Aug 24, 2007)

Always interested in trips out of venice. Was thinking of putting together group myself. I live in texas city and mostly charter now. Just pm if interested. 
[email protected]


----------

